# Parachute regiment



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

So having been unemployed for a month and sick of it, last week I put in an application to join the army. (it's not the only reason, been considering it for a year or two now)

I put down my first choice as parachute regiment (my dad was 2 para) and my only choice as the parachute regiment.

Currently pretty fit, can run the 1.5mile in 9:30 (only been running a couple weeks so will knock that down sharpish to sub 9min)

Just went for a run, did 7.5 miles on hilly roads in an hour, also did some sprints up and down steps in Torquay harbour (200 x 3)

I've stopped MMA as i'm always getting injured and a sore foot/knee will impact my running too much, so it's on a backburner for now, doing bodyweight circuits instead

Current plan is more or less this

morning evening

3 mile run, circuits

5 mile run, circuits

7.5 mile run, circuits

rest

repeat.

not always 3 days on the trot, sometimes needed a rest day after day two if i've not slept well or feeling sore. trying not to get injured is the most important thing

we got any current/ex paras or marines or anyone like that who's got any hints/tips for getting fit enough, things to focus on etc? Would appreciate the help


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

All i can say to you mate is train train train. Concentrate on your cardio mate. How old are you?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeh no point in just running and sprinting you need to get some weight on your back.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> Yeh no point in just running and sprinting you need to get some weight on your back.


And what do you no about it? haha


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Start running in boots.then back pack with 5kg then work your way up in weight.up to 20/22kg


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Simon01 said:


> And what do you no about it? haha


 Dont no mate one time I went camping that was kind of like the army.lol


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> Start running in boots.then back pack with 5kg then work your way up in weight.up to 20/22kg


Second that mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm 25


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> Dont no mate one time I went camping that was kind of like the army.lol


Yeah, we all sat around a camp fire with face paint on. lol


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

ALR said:


> I'm 25


Well trust me mate id get practicing running in boots.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thing is mate you can have all the cardio in the world and run 1.5 mile in 7.30.but when you put weight on your back it's a whole diffrent ball game.belive me you will thank me if you get a heads up with running with a bit of weight.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Simon01 said:


> Yeah, we all sat around a camp fire with face paint on. lol


yeh well some of us did that.then others could not hack it and got the boot not pointing the finger at you mate.lmao


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah and practice getting up early...going to bed late....shouting at yourself in the mirror and start reading the lonely planet on Afghanistan.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Take a fools advice, join Rifles, get "military" fit then go for wings. You'll be in earning, having a look see and might choose a pathway in the Mob that suits your needs wishes and aims.

Living in Plymouth you see bootnecks running all over the place, so one thing that I would suggest is get your miles in on the road.

Focus on reducing your resting heart rate when at rest and the time it takes your heart to return to a regular beat after exercise (ie your heart is exercising at 105 beats per minute but returns to say 60 beats per minute ((your resting heart rate)) in as little time as possible) Keep the odd weight day in your routine for basic compounds but focus on green workouts in local parks for body weight dips and chins etc etc.

Plus get used to running in boots, chat with your pops about his tips for toughening your tootsies up.

Good luck and when you get in DONT FORGET TO KEEP YOUR BLOODY HEAD DOWN!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lots of running, and core strength training. You're on the right track with your bodyweight circuits but also include some sort of heavy training. Also as has been said, get some weight on when doing your runs. It's not a comfortable feeling for someone who has never done it to have TAB around with a heavy Bergen on. I'm ex Infantry and our CFT is 8 miles over hilly terrain in 1hr 50 mins with a minimum weight of 25kg, so use that as a guide to get some slow state tabbing in. Outside of training I've regularly carried 45kg+, and speed doesn't come into that, so its a slow and steady affair. Fast walking up hill and on flats, combined with jogging on downhills and flats. If you can comfortably do 8 miles in under 2 hours with 30kg on your back you'll have no probs.

On another note be prepared for a long wait for your joining date. The Army is, or was a few months ago, backed up quite a bit on recruitment.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Used to know a guy who was in the army, said something that made me laugh "only two things fall out of the sky. Bird ****, and para's!".

I realise this has no relevance and does not hekp you at all, but it makes me laugh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Lots of running, and core strength training. You're on the right track with your bodyweight circuits but also include some sort of heavy training. Also as has been said, get some weight on when doing your runs. It's not a comfortable feeling for someone who has never done it to have TAB around with a heavy Bergen on. I'm ex Infantry and our CFT is 8 miles over hilly terrain in 1hr 50 mins with a minimum weight of 25kg, so use that as a guide to get some slow state tabbing in. Outside of training I've regularly carried 45kg+, and speed doesn't come into that, so its a slow and steady affair. Fast walking up hill and on flats, combined with jogging on downhills and flats. If you can comfortably do 8 miles in under 2 hours with 30kg on your back you'll have no probs.
> 
> On another note be prepared for a long wait for your joining date. The Army is, or was a few months ago, backed up quite a bit on recruitment.


 Ok I'll start doing some running with weights.

The paras are apparently screaming out for recruits, my medical is monday I could have my ADSC within the month and be on PRAC next month. Apparently they're really struggling to get fit enough lads lately, the army as a whole is massively oversubscribed, some trades have over 18 month wait list!

it's just the paras that are short on recruits he siad


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> yeh well some of us did that.then others could not hack it and got the boot not pointing the finger at you mate.lmao


LOL thanks mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Start running

Do you know what P Company is?

My brother is a para and hes out if Afghanistan now. Para training is very hard

I would start running. Doing your mile and half in about 9.5 - 10 mins. Start doing your 5 mile runs

Then start running in boots then add weight

Good luck with it all mate

Heres is a documentry about the para training. There 4 or 5 parts to it all on youtube :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah I've watched that mate, P company milling looks like fun...but I love a scrap


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Murray said:


> Used to know a guy who was in the army, said something that made me laugh "only two things fall out of the sky. Bird ****, and para's!".
> 
> I realise this has no relevance and does not hekp you at all, but it makes me laugh!


lol the Bootnecks have a similar one "para para in the sky, living proof that sh*t can fly"


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Simon01 said:


> LOL thanks mate


Well a can't talk mate.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Doesn't MARINE stand for

Muscles Are Required Intelligence Not Essential??!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

BLUTOS said:


> lol the Bootnecks have a similar one "para para in the sky, living proof that sh*t can fly"


Yep, well aware of the rivalry between the two. lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Yeh no point in just running and sprinting you need to get some weight on your back.


Nope dont do this - I disagree and most of the staff/PTIs will tell you the same as me. They specifically tell you NOT to train with any weight on your back.

Reason being is they see you as not being conditioned ready for it. So turn up very fit (you already have a good level going off your times) and ensure you can beast the press-ups and Situps and you should be OK. After this its very much mental strength.

Good luck mate


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just make sure you can do 50 press ups and sit ups in under 2 mins and your able to run the 1.5 mile in under 9 mins 30 seconds. simple as that

No amount of training can prepare you for what the paras throws at you anyway, to be honest its all in the mind, wait till your told to run to the fvckin knowledge tree in NBC kit with a rifle above your head to ask it why you cant find your combi tool only to be sent back when you finally return, or when your legs literally sieze up with cramp, or when your freezing your **** off on the yorkshire moors because your **** wet through after crawling up a river in the middle of the night, or when every time you sit down you fall asleep because you havent slept for days...

...oh by the way good luck :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL nice BADASSMASS - does POKEY drill mean anything to you or is it just a Booty thing?


----------



## Barry Seal (Sep 27, 2010)

Good on you for getting off ur ass and doing summat and joining up in todays climate is not to be taken lightly. I understand that you probably want to follow in your dds footsteps, what lad wouldnt, however, have you thought about getting a trade in any of the 3 services, gotta think about what you gonna do when you come out. Just what i would be saying if my kid wanted to join up.

good luck in whatever you decide, stay the grey man and stay safe.

BS


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Barry Seal said:


> Good on you for getting off ur ass and doing summat and joining up in todays climate is not to be taken lightly. I understand that you probably want to follow in your dds footsteps, what lad wouldnt, however, have you thought about getting a trade in any of the 3 services, gotta think about what you gonna do when you come out. Just what i would be saying if my kid wanted to join up.
> 
> good luck in whatever you decide, stay the grey man and stay safe.
> 
> BS


Well one factor is that a lot of trades currently have 12-18 month waiting lists just to start. Paras are immediate, as I'm currently on the dole and looking for work this is a major factor for me!


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Mate dont listen to 99% of the above. The Paras clearly state that it is a waste of time training with added weight. You dont not need to do this. Their reasoning is because you need to train to pass the selection and once you have done this you are there material. You will be trained to their specifications. It is true that Paras are famous for tabbing. This is getting to the frontline quickly with weight. but they build you up to this.

This is what you need- these are para minimum requirements:

chin ups: 15

press ups 70 in 2 mins (they are cnuts with your form - you end up doing about 90

sit ups 80 in 2 mins - same about form- they are ****ers

Burpees - they spring this one on you. you are expected to do 60 burpees in 2 mins. Trust me this is the hardest thing.

1.5 mile - you will not even be considered if you are over 9 mins. 8.30 is a solid time. some guys i was with where doing it in 7.5 mins. there will always be fitter people than you.

If your serious about this train specifically for these requirements. No point doing 10 mile runs when you only need to do 1.5 miles.

ALso they do stuff like this - they get you to do your 1.5 mile run - log your time. And then your given the option to improve it- obviosuly if you say you will stick with it you get binned- but this is a **** because youve run your **** off the first time!

Dont listen to people aboiut p- company- your trained for it and will be put forward when you are ready.

It is true that most of it is mental but to be honest if you know you can do the above then mentally you wil be stable- but its a different thing when some sweaty **** is leaning over you screaming that your form is ****. One bit of advice- they always try to discourage you but unless they actually make you do it again e.g. press up then you are doing it right.

I hope your not a bicep boy - you will get ripped apart - only do functional movements in the gym e.g bench, squat, deadlifts, pull ups. learn the hang clean to develop power. dont train to look good a) youll get ripped to pieces! but B) theres no point because they will run it off u anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

wow 15 pullups is the most i've heard, my friend just got in the marines with 6.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

1237matt said:


> Mate dont listen to 99% of the above. The Paras clearly state that it is a waste of time training with added weight. You dont not need to do this. Their reasoning is because you need to train to pass the selection and once you have done this you are there material. You will be trained to their specifications. It is true that Paras are famous for tabbing. This is getting to the frontline quickly with weight. but they build you up to this.
> 
> This is what you need- these are para minimum requirements:
> 
> ...


There's a key word in your response there. *Minimum* requirements. There's nothing wrong with, if the guy is fit enough, exceeding the minimum training requirements. The fitter you are upon passing selection, the easier the phys will be.

To the OP I should add that I wasn't suggesting adding weight to all your runs. Have one day a week where you do a weighted run/jog


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> There's a key word in your response there. *Minimum* requirements. There's nothing wrong with, if the guy is fit enough, exceeding the minimum training requirements. The fitter you are upon passing selection, the easier the phys will be.
> 
> To the OP I should add that I wasn't suggesting adding weight to all your runs. Have one day a week where you do a weighted run/jog


Your wrong here. You learn very quickly you only do what is asked of you - otherwise your wasting energy for things. you need to be grey. Not the one that sticks out. If there are minimum pass requirements and your garenteed to get through with these then there is **** all point in doing extra as it might decrease your performance in something else. also you will end up doing loads more because they will deduct for poor form.


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

and dont run with weight- it will **** your knees because you will not have a proper loading programme implemented. Weighted vests are the best option if you insist on doing this. But the reg states itself that it advises against this.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

1237matt said:


> Your wrong here. You learn very quickly you only do what is asked of you - otherwise your wasting energy for things. you need to be grey. Not the one that sticks out. If there are minimum pass requirements and your garenteed to get through with these then there is **** all point in doing extra as it might decrease your performance in something else. also you will end up doing loads more because they will deduct for poor form.


Yes during his training he needs to be the grey, man, but until that point he should aim to be as fit as possible. Aiming to be just fit enough to pass or doing just enough to get by is the wrong attitude when joining the Army. I agree with your comment about only doing what is asked of you but this doesn't apply to fitness requirements. In my 10 years in the Army I never once saw someone get stick for exceeding the minimum fitness requirements.

Reference the Load carrying, if he implements a gradual increase in weight, as suggested, then this will be the same as what he'll get during training anyway, it's just means he'll be more prepared for it.

What would you rather do, run/TAB in the middle of the squad comfortably, or hang at the back because you done just the bare minimum?!!

Maybe we'll have to agree to disagree, but out of curiosity have you served? The reason I ask is purely curiosity as you seem to be ex mil, but have a very different approach to joining from pretty much everyone I've ever served with. As I said, not a dig at all, just curious to what unit.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Laughable how everyone is an expert on this.

Simple approach - DONT load any weight - they WILL bollock you if they find out you have trained this way prior.

Dont bulk up - you will be stripped of it on the runs.

Get your 1.5 mile time down

Ensure you can kick out press ups for 2 minutes

Sit ups (same as above)

Anything else ignore - just stay fit as above and give it a go. Pretty much what I said in my first post!

A few weeks in you will be a skinny cleaning expert that wakes up early and goes to sleep late.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Laughable how everyone is an expert on this.
> 
> Simple approach - DONT load any weight - they WILL bollock you if they find out you have trained this way prior.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone has implied they are an expert. People are just giving their own opinion based on experience as per what the OP asked for!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mike I dont want to get entangled with the "Its like this" "No! its like this" debate you and Matt had. This thread is a load of mixed reviews for the OP and isnt helpful.

As for your comments on adding weight this is bang out of line of what they will tell him to do before arriving. Surely you know this?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Agreed, probably is a bit confusing having different opinions. Was all meant with the best intentions.

I'm not sure what the current fitness recomendations are prior to joining, personally I was never told not to do load carrying. In my humble opinion I think anyone looking to undertake the massive mental and physical strain of joining the Parachute Regiment should make themselves as physically and mentally fit as possible. I don't see the problem at all with implementing a proper build up to load carrying, as a means of increasing fitness. And there's no need to advertise what training you've done prior to joining, once you're in. If asked just give the standard response of "I done just what the careers officer recomemded sir"!

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

good luck mate-run , do press ups , sit ups ,shuttle runs and you'll be fine-only other thing i'd advise is to remember the training is a game , there gonna weed out the weak and non para material in the first couple of weeks-switch on and pay attention to detail and you'll be sound.

one of my mates just finished his training and is waiting to head off to Afghanistan.

h.


----------

